# Laptop und Windows XP



## dune911 (8. November 2002)

Hi,
wie kann ich Windows 2000 auf einem Laptop installieren,
auf dem momentan noch die Vorinstallation von Win XP drauf
ist? Kann ich da irgendwie in Schwierigkeiten kommen? Es
ist das neue vom Media Markt.
( siehe http://www.mediamarkt.de/multimedia-prospekt )


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (9. November 2002)

Wenn es sich dabei wirklich nur um die Vorinstallierte Version handelt (ich gehe davon aus, dass der Laptop neu ist): Win98 Stardiskette rein->Format C: ->Windows 2000 drauf.
Fertig.


----------



## dune911 (9. November 2002)

Danke  Ich dachte schon, man bekommt es nicht mehr runter...
Der Laptop ist nagelneu. Hab ihn angeschaltet und Win XP war drauf.
Die Software liegt aber auch nochmal als CD-ROM dabei, das wundert
mich etwas. Ich hoffe mal ich bekomm den Dreck auch runter! *g*


----------

